# Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 90€



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 90€*

Ich überlege, mein altes 6 Jahre altes 20kg Bigtower-Stahlgehäuse auszumisten.

Budget: 90€
*Muss haben:*
- Netzteil unten
- Staubschutz vorne, hinten, unten (Netzteil)
- wenn möglich geschlossener Seitendeckel
- Plätze für 2XXmm-Lüfter / 140mm-Lüfter
- ATX-Standard
*Design ist Nebensache*, es kommt mir vor allem auf ein sehr gutes Kühlsystem an (kein OC, leiser Rechner).

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B PCGH-Edition (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Österreich sollte reinpassen oder ein vergleichbarer Kühler.

Hab mal bei Caseking geguckt - Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Hades Midi-Tower - black und
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Thermaltake - Midi-Tower » Thermaltake Element T Midi-Tower VK90001N2Z - black
Aber da gibs doch bestimmt noch mehr Auswahl .


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung rate ich dir von ThermalTake ab. Misserable Verarbeitung. Hatte schon 3 verschiedene Gehäuse und alle waren nicht sonderlich gut gebaut.


----------



## Craiph (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Ich denke, dass das Haf 912 von Cooler Master perfekt passen würde. Ich glaube es hat sogar zwei 230mm Lüfter und sollte auch breit genug sein...
Lg Craiph


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Der Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist echt gut, in Konkurrenz steht aber auch noch der Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (RC-692-KKN2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (ja fast 80€, aber Staubschutz ... ).

Der CM 690 II Advanced glänzt mit fast durchgehendem Staubfilter, leider nur 140mm-Lüfter (bzw. kann nur einen weiteren 140mm dranbauen), aber mehr als 4 Lüfter werde ich hoffentlich nicht brauchen. Hat noch jemand Erfahrung zu einem der beiden?


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Aus persönlicher Erfahrung rate ich dir von ThermalTake ab. Misserable Verarbeitung. Hatte schon 3 verschiedene Gehäuse und alle waren nicht sonderlich gut gebaut.


 Ich auch, meine HW ist aus diesem Schei_ aka Soprano DX endlich draußen und verrichtet nun im offenen Aufbau seinen Dienst.



Kel schrieb:


> Der Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist echt gut, in Konkurrenz steht aber auch noch der Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (RC-692-KKN2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (ja fast 80€, aber Staubschutz ... ).
> 
> Der CM 690 II Advanced glänzt mit fast durchgehendem Staubfilter, leider nur 140mm-Lüfter (bzw. kann nur einen weiteren 140mm dranbauen), aber mehr als 4 Lüfter werde ich hoffentlich nicht brauchen. Hat noch jemand Erfahrung zu einem der beiden?


 Ich kann dir beide Gehäuse empfehlen, und habe schon in beide Gehäuse HW gebaut(für Freunde und Familie, nicht für mich).


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachteile der beiden, die es zu beachten gilt?


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Diese sind auch sehr zu empfehlen:

Lancool PC-K62 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder alternativ:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a631869.html

kosten zwar ein bißchen mehr, aber du bekommst viel für dein Geld

Gruß


----------



## manizzle (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

och jungs, müsst ihr denn immer die spaceshuttle-klimbim-kisten oder Burg-Gehäuse frisch ausm Mittelalter empfehlen? 

hier haste ma was stilvolles Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A05 Serie » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black

so, ich sehs kommen, gleich geht das gezetere los


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

*hust* Design ist mir egal, Staubschutz, 140mm/2XXmm-Lüfter, einfacher Einbau etc sind mir wichtig .

Sagen wir mal ich geh bis 90€ fürs Gehäuse, was gibs den da noch nettes?


----------



## manizzle (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

dann geh auf caseking.de und ab zum casefinder ... dort deine dinger aussuchen. staubschutz kannste selber auch schnell dranbasteln


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Ich zetere doch gar nicht Das Case ist eh Geschmacksache--->Gott sei Dank Hier kannst du dich umschauen:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gehäusefinder

da sollte sich doch was passendes finden lassen... z.B.:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Pantheon-Midi-Tower-black-Window::15503.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...r/Zalman-Z9-Plus-Midi-Tower-black::16510.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Cubitek-Tattoo-Pro-Midi-Tower-P510-Window-black::15677.html

Gruß


----------



## manizzle (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich zetere doch gar nicht Das Case ist eh Geschmacksache--->Gott sei Dank Hier kannst du dich umschauen:
> 
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gehäusefinder
> 
> ...


 
du kannst ruhig zugeben, dass es dich bereits beim wort lian li in den fingern gejuckt hat  komm gibts zu!


----------



## HAWX (13. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist echt gut, in Konkurrenz steht aber auch noch der Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (RC-692-KKN2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (ja fast 80€, aber Staubschutz ... ).
> 
> Der CM 690 II Advanced glänzt mit fast durchgehendem Staubfilter, leider nur 140mm-Lüfter (bzw. kann nur einen weiteren 140mm dranbauen), aber mehr als 4 Lüfter werde ich hoffentlich nicht brauchen. Hat noch jemand Erfahrung zu einem der beiden?



Mein Kumpel hat das 912 und ich das CM 690 II Advanced. Beide sind top!
Ich mag mein 690 etwas lieber, weil es wertiger aussieht gerade das Plastick.
Ich würde aber beide eindeutig empfehlen!

Etwas teurer gibt es noch das Haf 922 und 932.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



manizzle schrieb:


> du kannst ruhig zugeben, dass es dich bereits beim wort lian li in den fingern gejuckt hat  komm gibts zu!


Wieso, ich hätte auch LianLi empfohlen. Nur liegen diese teils sehr deulich über dem Budget des TE`s Und das empfohlene Lancool K62 ist ja eine Tochterfirma LianLi`s...

Gruß


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

HAF 922 hat keinen Staubfilter in der Bodenplatte, was wohl heisst, dass das Netzteil den ganzen Staub reinsaugt  (Nachrüsten kostet wieder = über 90€).


----------



## manizzle (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wieso, ich hätte auch LianLi empfohlen. Nur liegen diese teils sehr deulich über dem Budget des TE`s
> 
> Gruß


 
nö, das von mir vorgeschlagene kostet 70 flocken :> aber hat kein 2XX mm fan drinne :/


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

2XXmm oder 140mm oder beides zusammen, ich bin auch mit 140mm zufrieden . Nur 120mm gefällt mir nicht wirklich.

140mm Front, 2x 140mm oben, 140mm Rückseite wäre perfekt, wenn man die so einbauen könnte.


----------



## HAWX (13. Juli 2011)

Passt genau aufs CM 690 II Advanced, das bietet genau diese Lüfter nur hinten ist es lediglich ein 120er


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



manizzle schrieb:


> nö, das von mir vorgeschlagene kostet 70 flocken


Deswegen sagte ich ja auch *teils* Hier sind LianLi`s bis 90€:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black

*@TE: *dann nimm doch das schon erwähnte Lancool K62. Bis auf den hinteren Luffi erfüllt es eigentlich alle deine Ansprüche... oder halt das CM 690 II Advanced

Gruß


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Passt genau aufs CM 690 II Advanced, das bietet genau diese Lüfter nur hinten ist es lediglich ein 120er


 Ja, wieso ist da kein 140mm? Das stört mich irgendwie total . Ist aber anscheinend bei allen so, leider.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



Kel schrieb:


> Ja, wieso ist da kein 140mm? Das stört mich irgendwie total . Ist aber anscheinend bei allen so, leider.


Warum muss es unbedingt hinten ein 140mm-Luffi sein? Bei den 2 genannten sind ja schon bis 2 140er schon im Deckel verbaut. Da brauchst du dir um die verbaute HW keine Sorgen machen

Gruß


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Weil Überdruck erzeugen besser ist .
Ausserdem kann man einen 140mm runterregeln, ohne allzuviel Kühlleistung zu verlieren.

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Lian Li PC-60FN und Lian Li PC-7FN


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



Kel schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Lian Li PC-60FN und Lian Li PC-7FN


Das ist eine gute Frage... Wenn du unbedingt 200mm-Luftschaufler + hinten einen 140er-Luffi willst (was für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar ist, da müssten ja fast sämtliche Gehäuse-Hersteller keinen Plan von der Materie haben), solltest du dir dieses Case anschauen:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Big-Tower - black

ich habe das Case ja selbst und kann es nur empfehlenNur die Staubfilter müsstest du dir halt selbst basteln, obwohl sich zumindest bei mir der "Flockenteppich" in Grenzen hält...

Gruß


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Ne, sollte schon Miditower werden, n Bigtower hab ich hier noch rumstehen .
Okay hinten dann halt einen 120mm, gibt wohl im Midibereich nichts anderes.


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Passt genau aufs CM 690 II Advanced, das bietet genau diese Lüfter nur hinten ist es lediglich ein 120er


 Kannst du etwas zur Lautstärke der verbauten Lüfter sagen, wenn dein System einige Zeit unter Vollast läuft?
Okay mit WaKü wohl nicht so wirklich .


----------



## manizzle (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

bei 70€ musst halt abstriche machen ....

oder du holst dir das corsair obsidian 650D ... erfüllt alle deine bedingungen/wünsche und sonstiges ... aber kostet halt das doppelte dann :


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du etwas zur Lautstärke der verbauten Lüfter sagen, wenn dein System einige Zeit unter Vollast läuft?
> Okay mit WaKü wohl nicht so wirklich .



Naja ich kann dir zumindest sagen, dass die HDD's sehr viel leiser als in meinem alten Case sind. Die Standardlüfter sind auf 100% ziemlich laut, wie bei fast jedem Case, bieten dafür aber sehr viel Durchsatz. Ich habe bei mir oben jetzt 2x140er Enermax TB Silence und vorne und hinten Be Quiet Silent Wings eingebaut. Wenn sonst noch Fragen sind frag


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Ist das Lancool K62 raus? In den Tests hat es sehr gut abgeschnitten und die verbauten Lüfter machten auch nicht negativ auf sich aufmerksam:

Lancool PC-K62 Dragonlord - Neues Gaming und Lanparty Case im Test - TweakPC

Gruß


----------



## Kel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Ich überlege, mir ein Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced mit Sichtfenster (RC-692-KWN2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland zu holen, da ich dann an der Seite 1. keine Löcher ohne Staubschutz habe 2. Geräuschentwicklung durch geschlossene Seiten besser sein sollte. Ins Budget würds auch passen und naja, es sieht doch schon irgendwie schick aus .
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege, mir ein Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced mit Sichtfenster (RC-692-KWN2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland zu holen, da ich dann an der Seite 1. keine Löcher ohne Staubschutz habe 2. Geräuschentwicklung durch geschlossene Seiten besser sein sollte. Ins Budget würds auch passen und naja, es sieht doch schon irgendwie schick aus .
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Machst du definitiv nichts verkehr mit das Case ist top!


----------



## Kel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Ist mit so ner Plexiglasscheibe denn das System insgesamt leiser als bei der normalen Seitentür, wo noch 2x 80mm-Lüfter in Meshgitter reinpassen?
Und ist ein Sichtfenster leiser/lauter/gleich laut wie ein geschlossener Seitendeckel?


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Ich habe immer noch keine Antwort in bezug auf das Lancool bekommen... Es erfüllt ebenfalls deine Ansprüche und ist sogar günstiger als das Coolermaster.

Gruß


----------



## Kel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Jaja, hab mir den Test durchgelesen .

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie kostet weniger als das Coolermaster 690 II Advanced. Aber liegt ja immernoch im Budget .

Aktuell ist Coolermaster 690 II Advanced vs. Lancool K62 in meiner Auswahl, beide haben (fast) komplett Staubfilter (Lancool liegt hier vorne, wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab), vorinstallierte Lüfter (Lancool hat bessere), einfacher Einbau (hier siegt Coolermaster wegen Schnappsystem 3.5 Laufwerke).
Soweit mein erster Eindruck.


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



Kel schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie kostet weniger als das Coolermaster 690 II Advanced. Aber liegt ja immernoch im Budget .


Hier ist es noch günstiger:

Lancool PC-K62 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mit so ner Plexiglasscheibe denn das System insgesamt leiser als bei der normalen Seitentür, wo noch 2x 80mm-Lüfter in Meshgitter reinpassen?
> Und ist ein Sichtfenster leiser/lauter/gleich laut wie ein geschlossener Seitendeckel?



Generell ist Mesh lauter als alles Andere.
Ist ja auch logisch ein Plexi oder Stahl Seitenteil ist komplett dicht und nicht offen, wie es bei Mesh der Fall ist.


----------



## Kel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Jop bei Geizhals kostet es nur knapp 84€ bei anoba.de (ich kauf noch 3 weitere Teile da ein, Netzteil, Graka, HDD).

Mhh wie ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Plexi und Stahl/Alu-Seite in Bezug auf Lautstärke? Hab ja die Auswahl beim Lancool.


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Jop bei Geizhals kostet es nur knapp 84€ bei anoba.de (ich kauf noch 3 weitere Teile da ein, Netzteil, Graka, HDD).
> 
> Mhh wie ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Plexi und Stahl/Alu-Seite in Bezug auf Lautstärke? Hab ja die Auswahl beim Lancool.



Der Unterschied ist nicht nennenswert. Dich ist Dicht


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nicht nennenswert. Dich ist Dicht


Eben

Gruß


----------



## Kel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Okay dann wirds jetzt echt schwer ............... Lancool ist aktuell Nummer 1, leisere Lüfter (und 4 statt 3 installiert) & überall Staubfilter.

Plexi oder Stahl, Plexi oder Stahl .... das wird schwer .


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Okay dann wirds jetzt echt schwer ............... Lancool ist aktuell Nummer 1, leisere Lüfter (und 4 statt 3 installiert) & überall Staubfilter.
> 
> Plexi oder Stahl, Plexi oder Stahl .... das wird schwer .



Plexi ist schicker


----------



## Kel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Lancool/Dragonlord_K58/images/casenew.jpg

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Lancool/Dragonlord_K62/images/casenew.jpg

Die haben beide was ......
Wieso werden Bilder eigentlich nicht direkt angezeigt, wenn man sie verlinkt?


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Plexi ist schicker


Plexi FTW

Gruß


----------



## Gast XXXXX (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

Die hier vorgschlagenen Cases sind wirklich gut.

Aber wieso warst du so fixiert auf 200mm+ Lüfter das schließt Silent leider aus weil es keine leisen 200er gibt 

Das Lian Li - PC A05 ist wirklich gut, wäre auch fast mein neues geworden^^ (wurde dann aber das x500  )


----------



## Kel (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Midigehäuse mit 200mm / 140mm Lüfterplätzen bis 70€*

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/media/promotion/dragonlord/special_dragonlord.jpg

Plexi Plexi Plexi ..... nicht, dass ich am Ende noch LED-Lüfter und Kaltlichtdioden kaufe und zur dunklen Seite der Casemodder gezogen werde.

200mm = weniger Umdrehungen für gleiche Luftmenge = leiser, aber wie du sagtest, gibt es fast keine guten 200mm und die, die es gibt, sind teuer (ab ~13€).

/EDIT Fragen beantwortet durch Google
Ist beim Lancool K62 Dragonlord irgendwelcher LED-Leuchtkram dabei ausser den Lüftern? Die Lüfter kann ich ja auch betreiben ohne LED, aber wenn das Ding in mein Zimmer strahlt, wär das ärgerlich.
- nur die LED-Lüfter, sonst nichts
Und wie kommt der Preisunterschied zwischen K58 und K62 zustande? K58 hat 2 Lüfter weniger und Seitenwand ist aus Stahl, aber macht das wirklich 25€ aus? Oder fehlen da Sachen, die das K62 hat?
- K58 hat oben keine Lüfter, Innenraum nicht lackiert, Seitenwand geschlossen

*/EDIT 2*
Bis zu welcher Höhe passen Kühler in den K62/58? Wollte mir einen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B PCGH-Edition holen, aber passt die auch rein mit geschlossenem Seitenteil?


----------

